

Сryptocat  - Stampy
http://codehum.com/project/127/
Experimental software: Don't trust with your life! Peer review appreciated.
======
wlesieutre
I'm not too familiar with Chrome's permission system, but can anyone explain
why Cryptocat Chrome needs access to my data on all websites? Surely it's
possible to restrict that to the necessary domains.

